# SU07/12 Sponsorship Undertaking form for UK spouse visa



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I know a lot of you guys have already seen a similar post to this but I am a Canadian citizen applying for a UK spouse visa and some lawyers have told me to include the SU07/12 Sponsorship Undertaking form and some have said not to...
I just want to play it safe and do things the right way.

Do any of you know if I need to include it? I already have completed it it's just that I don't want to complete something that will cause confusion.

Thank you very much for all the help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------

